# George Gillespie on the necessity of the magistrate compelling adherence to social covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2020)

... I shall conclude with this syllogism, That which is not only sinful in itself, but a great dishonour to God, a great scandal to the church, and withal a disobedience to the lawful ordinance of authority, may and ought to be punished by this Christian and reforming parliament. But their offence which still refuse to take the covenant is not only sinful in itself, but a great dishonour to God, a great scandal to the church, and withal a disobedience to the lawful ordinance of authority.

Therefore the offence of those who still refuse to take the covenant, may and ought to be punished by this Christian and reforming parliament. ...

For more, see George Gillespie on the necessity of the magistrate compelling adherence to social covenants.


----------

